# جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية..



## المسلم84 (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يحتوي الرابط على كتيب الصيانة لجهاز التصوير بالأمواج فوق الصوتية
SonoSite Ultrasound System C1.99

http://www.4shared.com/file/60344335/32e2d1de/US_online.html

ارجو ان تستفيدوا منه
وشكراا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (25 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moro567 (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wika (26 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف شكر

وطوبى لمن يريد للناس خيرا


----------



## اسيره الاحلام (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الق (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااا يا بطل وبالتوفيق


----------



## كانزي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد معرفه احتياطات الامان المعمارية للاجهزه قسم الاشعة بالمستشفيات


----------



## المهندس بلكس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
انت عضو اكثر من مميز


----------



## mohamed tarek (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جدا و ربنا يعينكم علي امساعده دائما


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## عمر الحلو (18 أكتوبر 2008)

_بارك الله وبجهودك_


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب يباركك والف شكر


----------



## The Destroyer (26 أكتوبر 2008)

Thank you for this great work man!


----------



## المسلم84 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مشاركتكم
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق ...

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم..


----------



## محمد الواثق (30 أكتوبر 2008)

رفعكم الله اعلي الدرجات من العلم .....
مشكور


----------



## حوراء جبار (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## مخالب النمر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اسنت بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (4 نوفمبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر على موضوعاتك القيمة ولا نملك لك الجزاء سوى الدعاء


----------



## كوربيكاغون (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية والف وخمسمية وخمساو خمسين شكرا


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (21 ديسمبر 2008)

نرجو رفع ملف آخر
الملف غير موجود فى الفور شيرد
تحياتى


----------



## biomed216 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*عضو جديد*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الله يجازيكم كل خير على المجهود


----------



## مهند المهداوي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

كانزي قال:


> اريد معرفه احتياطات الامان المعمارية للاجهزه قسم الاشعة بالمستشفيات


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخيالعزيز كانزي بالنسبة للمواصفات المعمارية لاقسام الاشعة في المستشفيات فانه يتم تغليف الجدران بطبقة من الواح الرصاص سمكها 1.5 ملم كما يتم طلاء السقف بطبقة من طلاء يتكون من مُركبات الرصاص كما توضع طبقات من الواح الرصاص في ارضية غرف الاشعة وذلك لمنع مرورها عبر الجدران الى الممرات او الغرف القريبة كما يتم عزل غرفة مشغل الاجهزة عن غرفة جهاز الاشعة بواسطة زجاج ممزوج به نسبة من الرصاص.
مع تحياتي


----------



## medaly5555 (20 يناير 2009)

*اين الرابط*

السلام عليكم 
اخى الفاضل اين الملف لقد حاولت ان انزله ولكن مش موجود فى موقع 4shared
ارجو رفع الملف على اى موقع اخر
و لكم جزيل الشك مع تحياتى 
مهندس محمد على


----------



## المسلم84 (20 يناير 2009)

تكرم عيونكم أخواني م/احمد زاكر و medaly5555

هذا الرابط شغال...بحمد الله

هــــنـــــا


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم بأذن الله


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير
وارجوا تعديل الرابط


----------



## المسلم84 (20 يناير 2009)

ghost_adel قال:


> جزاكم الله خير
> وارجوا تعديل الرابط




أضغط هــــنـــــا


----------



## alamal07 (24 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك اخي عهلى هذا المجهود الرائع و لكن الكتاب الاخير لم استطع ان احمله هل من طريقة ؟؟؟


----------



## علىزكى (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاء الله كل خير و شكرا على المجهود


----------



## المسلم84 (25 فبراير 2009)

alamal07 قال:


> اشكرك اخي عهلى هذا المجهود الرائع و لكن الكتاب الاخير لم استطع ان احمله هل من طريقة ؟؟؟





هنا أخي العزيز

http://www.4shared.com/file/60344335/32e2d1de/US_online.html


----------



## سمير طايع (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيراً على الرابط 
لكن الـ rapidshare بيديني link error


----------



## المسلم84 (26 فبراير 2009)

سمير طايع قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيراً على الرابط
> لكن الـ rapidshare بيديني link error




هنا أخي العزيز

http://www.4shared.com/file/60344335/32e2d1de/US_online.html


----------



## sh_elshnawy (26 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ................ ولكن الرابط مش شغال The file link that you requested is not valid.
يا ريت حد يحمله تانى يا جماعه


----------



## المسلم84 (26 فبراير 2009)

هنا أخي العزيز

http://www.4shared.com/file/60344335...US_online.html


----------



## sh_elshnawy (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يأ خ مسلم ولكن الرابط مش شغال


----------



## المسلم84 (28 فبراير 2009)

عذرا أخي....

http://www.4shared.com/file/60344335/32e2d1de/US_online.html


----------



## sh_elshnawy (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لا يا خى ..... والله العظيم انا جربت الينك ده اكتر من مرة وهو مش شغال .... ارجوا ان تساعدنى بتحمليه على الرابيد شير وجزاك الله خيرا ... وممكن تجرب الينك لانه لما يتهنى من العد التنازلى للثوانى واضغط على التحميل يعطى "*The file link that you requested is not valid " ............ وشكرا جزيلا
*


----------



## سيد محمد محمود (28 فبراير 2009)

Thank you for science information


----------



## المسلم84 (28 فبراير 2009)

sh_elshnawy قال:


> شكرا لا يا خى ..... والله العظيم انا جربت الينك ده اكتر من مرة وهو مش شغال .... ارجوا ان تساعدنى بتحمليه على الرابيد شير وجزاك الله خيرا ... وممكن تجرب الينك لانه لما يتهنى من العد التنازلى للثوانى واضغط على التحميل يعطى "*the file link that you requested is not valid " ............ وشكرا جزيلا
> *




والله أخي أنا أسف كثير ما كنت عارف القصة....
على كل حال راح أرجع أرفعوا مرة ثانية...


*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم....*​


----------



## الالكتروني (3 مارس 2009)

الرجاء تجديد الروابط


----------



## آلعابدين (25 مارس 2009)

الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله خيرا وأحيطكم علما انني حاولت متابعة الرابط للحصول علي كتيب صيانة جهاز الموجات ولم تنجح محاولاتي . لذا أرجو تحديد الموقع بدقة أو تنزيله علي موقعنا هذا ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## المسلم84 (26 مارس 2009)

آلعابدين قال:


> الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله خيرا وأحيطكم علما انني حاولت متابعة الرابط للحصول علي كتيب صيانة جهاز الموجات ولم تنجح محاولاتي . لذا أرجو تحديد الموقع بدقة أو تنزيله علي موقعنا هذا ولكم كل الشكر





هــــــــنـــــــا أخي العزيز


----------



## حسام علوي (28 مارس 2009)

كــــتب الله أجـــرك


----------



## benokyo (31 مارس 2009)

اللينك مش شغال ممكن مساعدة................شكرا


----------



## المسلم84 (1 أبريل 2009)

benokyo قال:


> اللينك مش شغال ممكن مساعدة................شكرا



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=122773


----------



## فرسان القسام (2 أبريل 2009)

يجزيك الجنة أخوي المسلم....الله يبارك فيك


----------



## مهموم اليمن (5 أبريل 2009)

حياك الله الرابط غير موجود.....................
لماذا


----------



## مهموم اليمن (6 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله 
الاخ/ المسلم... تحية طيبه
لدى جهاز ultra sound صينى توجد على علبة المفاتيح ما يسمى الــــــــــــ gain اىالكسب كيف يمكن استخدامة لنحسين جودة الصورة على الخرج 
مع الشكر 
اخوك/ عبد الله


----------



## zmei20 (2 مايو 2009)

الرابط غير موجود.....................لا يعمل


----------



## المسلم84 (2 مايو 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=122773


----------



## دنيا الحب (4 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير
مشكور ماتقصر


----------



## جماريا (4 مايو 2009)

نعم كلامك صحيح طوبى لمن يساعد الناس


----------



## جماريا (4 مايو 2009)

_يجب الحفاظ على كلام الرسول_


----------



## جماريا (4 مايو 2009)

الناس كلاب حيوانات حفايات كنادر اللي ما يتعلموا


----------



## جماريا (4 مايو 2009)

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المسلم84 (4 مايو 2009)

جماريا قال:


> نعم كلامك صحيح طوبى لمن يساعد الناس





جماريا قال:


> _يجب الحفاظ على كلام الرسول_





جماريا قال:


> الناس كلاب حيوانات حفايات كنادر اللي ما يتعلموا





جماريا قال:


> لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



:59::59::59:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## bio.medical.g (29 مايو 2009)

انا مش عارف اوصل لشرح الموجات فوق الصوتية ياريت المساعدة


----------



## aartb (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
الرابط الثاني يعمل بشكل جيد 
اكرر الشكر لك


----------



## Ahmed.Shaker (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## suhads (13 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا*

رجاءا
لم يتم تحميل
الملف تالف
رجاءا تزويدنا بمعلومات اكثر


----------



## makmedical (17 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمن الحلو اوى (17 يوليو 2009)

2l file mesh mogowd ya reat terfa3o tany


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسلم84 (23 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيكم الخير
وهنا رابط الملف

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122773.html


----------



## medical.eng89 (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## velvet rose (25 يوليو 2009)

uk [] hk; H;jv lk vhzu la;,v ;jdv


----------



## ahmed elfaki (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرآ جزيلآ
علي الموضوع المهم
الله يديك العافيه


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم الاخ مسلم


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (16 أغسطس 2009)

مع كل احترامي و تقديري شكرا على المساعده


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (17 أغسطس 2009)

لكل طلاب الهندسة الطبية في دمشق هناك بعض المقالات التي تم فيها الاستفادة من مراجع عن الامواج فوق صوتية باللغة العربية عدة موجودة على الروابط التالية : 
http://www.om-sy.com/Ultrasound_Activity.htm
http://www.om-sy.com/FREQUENCY%20RESPONSE%20OF%20TRANSDUCERS.htm

وهناك العديد من المقالات وطرق القياس مثل : 
http://www.om-sy.com/Measurment.htm
لقياسات التوليد 
و
http://www.om-sy.com/4D.htm
للتصوير رباعي الابعاد 

وهناك دورات لمن أراد عن المرنان و الايكو في دمشق ...
http://www.om-sy.com/Course.htm


----------



## ahmadahmadalgali (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية
ويسلم إيديك


----------



## osamaqobasy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن تنزله على الرابط تاني ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المسلم84 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

osamaqobasy قال:


> ممكن تنزله على الرابط تاني ؟؟؟؟؟



تفضل أخي الكريم...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122773.html


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...مميز بادائك


----------



## abumedhat (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ahmed ezzat (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elzorkany (29 نوفمبر 2009)

عفواthe file is not valied
حاول رفعه مرة ثانيه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khairalseed (3 ديسمبر 2009)

SALAM ALIKOM
I tried to connect http://www.4shared.com/file/60344335/32e2d1de/US_online.html but it isn't work can you help me 

SHOKR JAZEEL


----------



## mohand siddig (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## سبع سنوات هندسه (23 ديسمبر 2009)

thanx a lot


----------



## المهندس فهد الظافر (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الآغا ياسر (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الخوي


----------



## نضال الحجة (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا عيوني


----------



## sa_fluke (10 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## عمر محمد ادم (23 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## رائد 1971 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## zcc (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقك لتقدم كل جديد وشكراً


----------



## mohll (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور ع المجهود الطيب


----------



## ابو ياسرgg (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاااااك الله خير


----------



## سماح عبد القادر (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سماح عبد القادر (2 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم كتير وبالتوفيق يارب


----------



## hamza13 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
و الله ما استفدنا لأنو الرابط مو شغال


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر لك مهندسنا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط مو شغال ارجوا التاكد او التصحيح


----------



## عمر عووضة (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## الهلاالي (19 يناير 2011)

الله يوفقك في دنياك وآخرتك


----------



## A HASSAN (23 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## khzal2011 (31 يناير 2011)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## زهراء البيضاني (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng/hamza (15 فبراير 2011)

thanks; allah bless on you


----------



## ميااار (20 فبراير 2011)

الملف غير صالح يقولون


----------



## shaltoot (29 يونيو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (10 يوليو 2011)

الله ما اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moha_mar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك اللع خيرا


----------



## moha_mar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف لا يعمل


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## s_alarby (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العيون الدامعة (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووور​


----------



## askndr (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​​


----------



## muhanad siddig (2 أكتوبر 2012)

باركـ الله فيك


----------

